# New Stuff from Forge World



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff

Apothecary set and also the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner
These were seen at Forge world open day, very nice looking in my opinion, love the apothecaries.










> Among the many ranks and honours of the Adeptus Astartes, it is that of the Apothecary, perhaps, which holds the most respect for the import of his role. Well-versed in the arts of cybernetics, chirurgery and bioengineering required to transform a mortal aspirant into a post-human Angel of Death as well as battlefield aid, the Apothecary must also be a warrior of unquenchable bravery and might. If a battle-brother falls, it is the Apothecary that will tend his wounds so that he may return unto the conflict. If his wounds are too great, it is the Apothecary that will grant him the Emperor’s Peace and it is the Apothecary that will ensure the Chapter’s due is taken from the battle-brother’s flesh; removing and guarding the sacred progenoid organs that will be implanted into a new aspirant.
> 
> Designed by Mark Bedford, the Space Marine Apothecary Set contains two multi-part resin models, allowing you to build Apothecaries in MkII ‘Crusade’-pattern and MkIV ‘Maximus’-pattern power armour. Each is packed with detail, from the heraldry of the Apothecarion to the many stasis-flasks and medicae-systems borne into battle by these peerless warriors. The Space Marine Apothecary Set is available to pre-order now for despatch from 27th April.












> One of the most prized, and almost lost, Predator tank patterns is the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner, which mounts a rare Executioner-pattern Plasma Destroyer. This ancient and powerful weapon fires a series of sun-hot plasma blasts capable of incinerating flesh and blasting apart even power armour with contemptuous ease. Only the forge world of Ryza is still able to manufacture the advanced photo-plasmic cells needed for the Executioner weapon, so many chapters whose Techmarines have sufficient skill and knowledge replace the Plasma Cannon with a Heavy Conversion Beamer.
> 
> This turns the Predator Executioner into an extremely powerful siege unit and long-range tank destroyer, but this firepower is gained at the cost of manoeuvrability and increased vulnerability to short-ranged attacks. That such a modification carries a long-standing seal of remittance from the Adeptus Mechanicus speaks of cataclysmic battles in a forgotten age, in which such devastating firepower was more common, and more necessary. Designed by Will Hayes, the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner is a multi-part resin and plastic kit containing two turret weapon options and two sponson weapon options. It is available to pre-order now for despatch from 27th April, and experimental rules for this vehicle are available to download here.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

For the work blocked/adding some more info:

DEIMOS PATTERN PREDATOR EXECUTIONER












> One of the most prized, and almost lost, Predator tank patterns is the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner, which mounts a rare Executioner-pattern Plasma Destroyer. This ancient and powerful weapon fires a series of sun-hot plasma blasts capable of incinerating flesh and blasting apart even power armour with contemptuous ease. Only the forge world of Ryza is still able to manufacture the advanced photo-plasmic cells needed for the Executioner weapon, so many chapters whose Techmarines have sufficient skill and knowledge replace the Plasma Cannon with a Heavy Conversion Beamer.
> 
> This turns the Predator Executioner into an extremely powerful siege unit and long-range tank destroyer, but this firepower is gained at the cost of manoeuvrability and increased vulnerability to short-ranged attacks. That such a modification carries a long-standing seal of remittance from the Adeptus Mechanicus speaks of cataclysmic battles in a forgotten age, in which such devastating firepower was more common, and more necessary. Designed by Will Hayes, the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner is a multi-part resin and plastic kit containing two turret weapon options and two sponson weapon options. It is available to pre-order now for despatch from 27th April, and experimental rules for this vehicle are available to download here.


SPACE MARINE APOTHECARY SET












> Among the many ranks and honours of the Adeptus Astartes, it is that of the Apothecary, perhaps, which holds the most respect for the import of his role. Well-versed in the arts of cybernetics, chirurgery and bioengineering required to transform a mortal aspirant into a post-human Angel of Death as well as battlefield aid, the Apothecary must also be a warrior of unquenchable bravery and might. If a battle-brother falls, it is the Apothecary that will tend his wounds so that he may return unto the conflict. If his wounds are too great, it is the Apothecary that will grant him the Emperor’s Peace and it is the Apothecary that will ensure the Chapter’s due is taken from the battle-brother’s flesh; removing and guarding the sacred progenoid organs that will be implanted into a new aspirant.
> 
> Designed by Mark Bedford, the Space Marine Apothecary Set contains two multi-part resin models, allowing you to build Apothecaries in MkII ‘Crusade’-pattern and MkIV ‘Maximus’-pattern power armour. Each is packed with detail, from the heraldry of the Apothecarion to the many stasis-flasks and medicae-systems borne into battle by these peerless warriors. The Space Marine Apothecary Set is available to pre-order now for despatch from 27th April.


The Predator looks absolutely bad ass :grin:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Those apothecary models are very nice. I may invest


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like both of those a lot actually. The Apothecaries look great, nice find.

I've also added the images to the post for you.

EDIT - Seems Dawnstar beat me to it but I'll leave them in the OP anyway.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the predator most, the apothacaries are really nice too


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And here I was trying to cut down on my FW spendings... Damn addiction.

Those Apothecarys look like they can be scavenged for many nice parts (I seldom use the miniatures as is from the bag/box). I like their bolt pistols a lot, I hope they release more of those in the future (heck, any upgrade packs (arms, weapons and so on) are ace in my book).

And the Plasma predator is of the charts, I was reluctant about the look at first but now I love it. In particular the new weapons fits so well with the rounder shapes and the sponsons. The rules actually look pretty decent and fairly priced as well, what a heavy infantry destroyer that could potentially be


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff
> 
> Apothecary set and also the Deimos Pattern Predator Executioner
> These were seen at Forge world open day, very nice looking in my opinion, love the apothecaries.


​
Need to go change my shorts.​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn you FW... want Necrons


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i love the predator but i'm left felling a bit "meh" about the pre-heresy apothecary. dunno why. the mk3 one is ace however


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Those apothecary models are very nice. I may invest


Ditto!
I could easily hide them amongst the piles of boxes and blisters I have scattered about. 

Although how to ensure I'm at home to receive the post before my good lady is another matter entirely.....


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Although how to ensure I'm at home to receive the post before my good lady is another matter entirely.....


 
:grin: Totally get that!! and I don't have any Apothecarys in my Marine force... Hmmm I think I might need one or two now!!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Boc said:


> Damn you FW... want Necrons


That'd be nice ... Hmm. A Predator Executioner. MY IG friend might get the Marines out again.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Love the Apothecaries, hate the Predator. The hull is... ok. The sponsons and the turret are horrible - there's a reason GW doesn't make the old tanks anymore, and it's because they look like crap next to the vehicles they make today.

Midnight


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Personally really dislike the current GW designs, these designs do bring back allot of good memories, and I truly hope FW take this allot further


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Boc said:


> Damn you FW... want Necrons


I hear you, brother... Don't metal men need love, too?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Ditto!
> I could easily hide them amongst the piles of boxes and blisters I have scattered about.
> 
> Although how to ensure I'm at home to receive the post before my good lady is another matter entirely.....


Hehe thats what having them delivered to your workplace address is for :biggrin:


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the FW models, and like most of their 40k, stuff. I however have some serious reservations about the quality of the Apoth models if I got them. Having recently bought some of the heresy era assault marines. the cast was that bad that I could not use them. even the ones that got sent to replace them were badly cast, leaving me to wonder if anyone was actually looking at the quality of the stuff they send out???? So I won't be buying the apoth figures even though I like them..... As far as I'm concerned if FW advertise the models as clean cut. then they should be sending you out something that once trimmed looks like the model advertised. NOT something that, thats been cut down the middle and stuck back together 2mm from the center leaving you with an expensive joke....


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Love the Apothecaries, hate the Predator. The hull is... ok. The sponsons and the turret are horrible - there's a reason GW doesn't make the old tanks anymore, and it's because they look like crap next to the vehicles they make today.
> 
> Midnight


But there are also a lot of people who like the old tanks from back in the day, myself included.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I only have one apothecary, so I could rationalize this.... Oh, Forgeworld why must you tempt me so?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Fallen DA said:


> I like the FW models, and like most of their 40k, stuff. I however have some serious reservations about the quality of the Apoth models if I got them. Having recently bought some of the heresy era assault marines. the cast was that bad that I could not use them. even the ones that got sent to replace them were badly cast, leaving me to wonder if anyone was actually looking at the quality of the stuff they send out???? So I won't be buying the apoth figures even though I like them..... As far as I'm concerned if FW advertise the models as clean cut. then they should be sending you out something that once trimmed looks like the model advertised. NOT something that, thats been cut down the middle and stuck back together 2mm from the center leaving you with an expensive joke....


I've ordered far too much from ForgeWorld to even calculate the total and proudly admit it. All I can say about your problem (and similar problems but with less extent) is that it has happened to me in about 1/5-1/2 of the kits depending on what kind of kits I've ordered (I've found that the bigger the kit the less likely that there is a problem). I do know that some kits are more prone to problems then others due to many factors (mostly shrinkage of the resin) so I can understand the frustration with some kits in particular.

What I've ALWAYS done is contact FW about the problem (just a few snapshots and the batchnumber) and I've ALWAYS been given replacements and only twice have the replacement been equal to or worse then the initial cast - in those cases I was given yet another replacement (which the support staff checked personally before sending out).

Now, you are of course entitled to the opinion that every FW miniature should be a masterpiece from the mould at the price they've set. But at the same time FW is a small operation (specially compared to GW) and sometimes mistakes happen - at least they are happy to replace them almost without any questions asked. I would recommend them to anyone interested in their miniatures.

In fact I've grown to like their customer support and I've always found use even for the miscast pieces in some way - so I see them as gravy really. I can understand the frustration if your buying miniatures for a certain date and time is running out and you can't wait for replacements, but tbh I've learned never to be in a hurry in these matters (I always order via mail-order websites so I ALWAYS have to wait for my fix anyway).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got a shed load of FW stock for the site and its all perfectly cast including the assault squads,if you have a mis cast the replacement should never be poor as they tend to replace the mold .


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> Hehe thats what having them delivered to your workplace address is for :biggrin:


Now _that_ sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I want the pred, I really love the look + I have an old Mk 1 Pred at home... And a modern one. Yay! Also That apothecary would make an excellent sanguinary priest


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Just got a shed load of FW stock for the site and its all perfectly cast including the assault squads,if you have a mis cast the replacement should never be poor as they tend to replace the mold .


If only that were true, my krieg commissars were miscast 3 times, I ended up returning all 3 and demanding a refund


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

really nice Apothrocaries-just a shame that I can't use them outside command squads


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Vanchet said:


> really nice Apothrocaries-just a shame that I can't use them outside command squads


Blood angels can, and red scorpions, they probably had scorpions more in mind since that's there main marine project


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I wants them. I needs them. I must have the preciouses!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I already have one of the regular Deimos Pattern Predators coming my way, I could use those apothecaries though. One for my MkIII Iron Knights, one for my more current Scythes of the Emperor. That Predator Executioner is pretty awesome though, I like the bulkiness of the new chassis combined with the parts of the old, great job of combining them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Think i might be getting those apothecaries for use as some nice wolf priests.

Rev


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They do look pretty good, but I'd rather just buy one.
maybe I can find someone to split them with.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

VanquisherMBT said:


> If only that were true, my krieg commissars were miscast 3 times, I ended up returning all 3 and demanding a refund


Strange i have never been asked to return any models to FW or GW,they always tell you to keep them and send replacements


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Strange i have never been asked to return any models to FW or GW,they always tell you to keep them and send replacements


*shrugs* dunno, but each one was returned at my expense, never got money back for posting, with gw I always return things via store if I can, only once used GW online to order a pack of the guard command special blokes, you know the fleet guy and such, never received them, just a small parcel with a receipt, got the refund easily enough off a store manager, never used online since


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Strange i have never been asked to return any models to FW or GW,they always tell you to keep them and send replacements


Me neither... Everyone I've ever heard of who's gotten a miscast or a damaged item has been told to keep the item and gotten a free replacement.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Aww, I feel cheated now


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Just got a shed load of FW stock for the site and its all perfectly cast including the assault squads,if you have a mis cast the replacement should never be poor as they tend to replace the mold .


 
this is exactly what I experenced. I bought 2 squads of Elysian drop troops and they were shot full of holes. I emailed FW (Ead) and after a few emails and 20 pictures later, the molds were removed, the entire batch/lot was pulled and recasted and I was sent new models. best customer service i have ever dealt with.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

The only model I ever got miscast from FW was the event only MkIII Boarding Assault Marine, and being an event only and buying it from ebay I couldn't do anything about it. I've seen an occasional miscast here and there, but nothing serious. I've gotten worse things from GW, but then I've bought a lot more from GW than FW. Even with GW tho, I've never been asked for pics or to return a model that was messed up, just sent a new item. I even got a replacement to Iraq during my last deployment four days after I emailed them, fastest mail I ever got there.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently bought the FW scarabs and they were horrendous, contacted them and they asked for pictures, sent the pictures and heard nothing for 3 weeks, took them to the open day with me ans spoke to them there, showed them the problems and they agreed to replace them but they didn't have any there at the time and told me they'd need to keep the whole model


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

All a bit hit or miss it seems, doesn't bode well if I have to try and order/return crap ones from the other side of the globe.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I like them doing variants of codex units. Making special characters for chapters they just made up isn't as useful. I'd like to see some cool looking termies or Necron Lords. Models I can use in my armies. Cause I doubt a lot of people have minitours chapter.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

davespil said:


> I like them doing variants of codex units. Making special characters for chapters they just made up isn't as useful. I'd like to see some cool looking termies or Necron Lords. Models I can use in my armies. Cause I doubt a lot of people have minitours chapter.


minotaurs are to feed the community desire for spartan type models, FW are late to the party but at least we know it will be done right.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The one on the right looks like it was based on Xeno's tech marine conversion.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered the two apocs, along with the storm eagle.


----------

